

Want to be a founder - don't do it. - misiti3780
http://www.inc.com/rory-odriscoll/you-want-to-be-a-founder-dont-do-it.html

======
api
Short summary:

(1) Don't start a company just to feed your ego, or because it's trendy.
You're unlikely to succeed, especially if that's your only reason for doing
it, and failing is likely to bruise your ego even more.

(2) Don't start a company to "get rich quick," either. Most people don't get
rich, and it's not quick. It's a load of work and involves a lot of sacrifice
and a high probability of disappointment. You'd be statistically far better
off with the "get rich slow" path of living below your means and investing.

I hope more people follow this advice. There's too much noise out there... too
many get rich quick me-too schemes and Chief Ego Officers running around.
Please clear the field for interesting stuff and experienced, honest founders.

